# MIB retrofit A3 prefacelift



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if it is possible to retrofit MIB 2 with dab/Audi connect in prefacelift A3?
i have factory fitted MIB 1 High without Dab/Audi connect.

Thanks in advance 

Olivier


----------



## vert12369 (Oct 31, 2014)

Possible, yes. Easy, no. There is a thread in the mqb gti section that details the process.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

vert12369 said:


> Possible, yes. Easy, no. There is a thread in the mqb gti section that details the process.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


thx for the replay

Do you have a link ? i can't find it.

*edit* do you mean this topic ?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7466330-Golf-7-2013-discover-pro-retrofit-with-CARPLAY


----------



## vert12369 (Oct 31, 2014)

Citroene said:


> thx for the replay
> 
> Do you have a link ? i can't find it.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the link! I'm working on something similar for my GTI. if I can get it to work, I'll try on the a3 as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

Yesterday the mib 2 is retrofitted and everything works except audi connect. I don't see the audi connect icon in the menu? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## RS200Z (Mar 21, 2015)

Can I ask if you have B&O sound system? I have B&O and after retrofitting MIB2 and I got a Mic 2 open circuit error code. 
My Bluetooth phone calls is having problem as the other party is not able to hear me. 
Voice commands SDS (Speech Dialogue System) is working perfectly fine though which leads me to believe that's using Mic 1.
Not sure if I have to upgrade to the Gen 2 Amplifier as well. Can anyone shed some light on this?

As for AudiConnect, if you have VCDS you can turn it on via one of the adaptation channel coding.


----------



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't have the B&O sound system. 

Do you know wich adaptation ? There are a lot of them. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## RS200Z (Mar 21, 2015)

Citroene said:


> I don't have the B&O sound system.
> 
> Do you know wich adaptation ? There are a lot of them.



Change this adaptation under module 5F from Off to On.

*IDE03471-ENG117846-Vehicle configuration-remote_HMI
*

You may require to turn on the following adaptations as well if they are off.

IDE03471-ENG117843-Vehicle configuration-my_audi
IDE03471-ENG117845-Vehicle configuration-online_dictation
IDE03471-ENG127495-Vehicle configuration-online_media
IDE03471-ENG117840-Vehicle configuration-online_navigation
IDE03471-ENG117837-Vehicle configuration-online_POI
IDE03471-ENG117838-Vehicle configuration-online_POI_voice
IDE03471-ENG117839-Vehicle configuration-online_portal_browser_services
IDE03471-ENG117841-Vehicle configuration-online_street_view


----------



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

I get this error if i try to connect to the module.










```
Monday,01,May,2017,13:46:32:24776
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
VCDS Version: 17.4.1.1 (x64)
Data version: 20170413 DS270.4
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN:   License Plate: 
Mileage: 20953km-13019mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8V (5Q0)
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 2B 42 44 52 55 5F BB BC

VIN:   Mileage: 20953km-13019miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
BB-Door Rear Drv -- Status: OK 0000
BC-Door Rear Pass -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CRLB)       Labels: 04L-907-309-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 04L 906 026 BN    HW: 04L 907 309 R
   Component: R4 2,0L EDC   H22 1197  
   Revision: B5H22---    
   Coding: 02190012032401083000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01104L906026BN 002002
   ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01104L906026BN_002.rod
   VCID: 77F7E364CEAD8CFF31-8022

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 5Q0-907-379-IPB-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 907 379 AA    HW: 3Q0 907 379 F
   Component: ESC           H42 0623  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 63025000000487
   Coding: 13F162A224260A6D017D060141C929C846245080608294F2026100788008
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 034036
   ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_034_VW48.rod
   VCID: 79F3E55CF8B99A8F47-802C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518)       Labels: 5Q0-959-435.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 435 A    HW: 5Q0 959 435 
   Component: VWKESSYMQB    021 0604  
   Revision: 00021000    Serial number: 0385222918
   Coding: 030C1C
   Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
   ASAM Dataset: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB 002011
   ROD: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB_002_VW37.rod
   VCID: 3A713A50BD3F51970E-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (E87)       Labels: 8V0-820-043.clb
   Part No SW: 8V0 820 043 C    HW: 8V0 820 043 C
   Component: AC Automat    H14 0060  
   Revision: 20028000    Serial number: 00000000790284
   Coding: 03000114002000011000000000001100
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiFrontVaAU37X 008020
   ROD: EV_AirCondiFrontVaAU37X.rod
   VCID: 32611270654FA9D7C6-8066

   Relative humidity sensor in fresh air intake duct: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 658     HW: 4H0 907 658 
   Component: AQ_Hum_Sensor  H03 0003 
   Serial number: 7D0947D7000000000001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 AS    HW: 5Q0 937 084 AN
   Component: BCM MQBAB H   H24 0175  
   Serial number: 01061531301009
   Coding: 04150A42C24122FD03804004B11807A80800000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMMQB 015001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_015_VW37.rod
   VCID: 0913959CA8598A0F57-805C

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8V1 955 119 C    HW: 8V1 955 119 A  Labels: 5QX-955-119-V1.CLB
   Component: WWS371 150809  042 0585 
   Serial number:         151102214625
   Coding: 0A47F7

   Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 C    HW: 8U0 955 559 B  Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
   Component: G397_RLFS  H06 0004 
   Serial number: 60895029            
   Coding: 03006C

   Light switch: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 AE    HW: 8V0 941 531 AE
   Component: E1 - LDS MQB  H05 0032 
   Serial number: 28 08 2015  00000609

   Sensor For Anti Theft Alarm System: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 8V0 951 177     HW: 5Q0 951 172 
   Component: Sensor, DWA  005 0316 
   Serial number: 000000000ZY152660TTC

   Alarm horn: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 605 A    HW: 5Q0 951 605 A
   Component: Sirene, DWA  005 0312 
   Serial number: 00000000000033979727

   Sun Roof: 
   Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 8V3 959 591 A    HW: 8V3 959 591 A
   Component: J245 PS73.404  H03 0004 
   Serial number: 0000FST000N4GJQ00000
   Coding: 901E00

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 5Q0-919-283.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 919 283 F    HW: 5Q0 919 283 
   Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H10 0054  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 39291530802513
   Coding: 0000050001
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000 002024
   ROD: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000_002_AU37.rod
   VCID: 3C7D3C48B70B6FA71C-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 AB    HW: 5Q0 959 655 AB
   Component: AirbagVW20    015 0388  
   Serial number: 003MMR18LPDD
   Coding: 98CCC0000C0000005C540000004800000065
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002130
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X_VW37.rod
   VCID: 000588B89B63CB4700-8054

   Side Sensor Driver Front: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 002 910 15
   Component: SideSensor_Df  001 0887 
   Serial number: 357670000003C03D171P
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Passenger Front: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 002 910 15
   Component: SideSensor_Pf  001 0887 
   Serial number: 35867000000EA03D171Z
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Driver Rear: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 400 311 15
   Component: SideSensor_Dr  001 6149 
   Serial number: 3516502B71D25F0310A4
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Passenger Rear: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 400 311 15
   Component: SideSensor_Pr  001 6149 
   Serial number: 3526502B31D25F01A266
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Front Sensor Driver: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 401 808 15
   Component: FrontSensor_D  001 6149 
   Serial number: 3556502A31CB0C047077
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Pedestrian Protection Driver: 
   Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 400 210 15
   Component: PedP_Sensor_D  001 6149 
   Serial number: 2286502A11CF2D74C22K
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Pedestrian Protection Passenger: 
   Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 400 210 15
   Component: PedP_Sensor_P  001 6149 
   Serial number: 2296502AF1CF2D7602AX
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Pedestrian Protection Driver 2: 
   Subsystem 8 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 000 411 15
   Component: PedPSensor_D2  001 0887 
   Serial number: I0M80000000B36685719
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Pedestrian Protection Passenger 2: 
   Subsystem 9 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 000 411 15
   Component: PedPSensor_P2  001 0887 
   Serial number: I0N80000000435685712
   Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
   Part No SW: 8V0 953 521 FH    HW: 5Q0 953 549 E
   Component: Lenks. Modul  003 0120  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 11111504400082
   Coding: A008
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 020001
   ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_020_AU37.rod
   VCID: 050B99AC8441EE6F33-8050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb
   Part No SW: 8V0 920 871 S    HW: 8V0 920 871 S
   Component: KOMBI         H03 6423  
   Coding: 07AD19102B8000080D00EA001000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 009051
   ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_009_AU37.rod
   VCID: 4C9D6C88E7ABDF27AC-8018

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 5Q0-907-530-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 AJ    HW: 5Q0 907 530 M
   Component: GW MQB High   212 2246  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 01111510801809
   Coding: 030100041F0873005B000248080B00000001010000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewConti 013020
   ROD: EV_GatewConti_013_VW37.rod
   VCID: 79F3E55CF8B99A8F47-802C

   Alternator: 

   Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 951 528 A    HW: 8U0 951 528 A
   Component: E221 - MFL  H02 0014 
   Serial number: 26 10 2015  A0067068

   Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q0 915 181 H    HW: 5Q0 915 181 H
   Component: J367-BDMConti  H02 1011 
   Serial number: 74185704001511170242

1 Fault Found:
15360512 - Component Protection 
          U1101 00 [009] - Active
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 110
                    Mileage: 20953 km
                    Date: 2017.05.01
                    Time: 12:50:22

                    Supply voltage: Terminal 30: 12.0 V
                    Terminal 15: On


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764)       Labels: 5Q0-905-861.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 905 861 A    HW: 5Q0 905 861 A
   Component: ELV-MQBA      H01 0120  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 15000242370008
   Coding: 5500000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMQB 004111
   ROD: EV_ELVMarquMQB_004_VW37.rod
   VCID: 346D14689F5BA7E7D4-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels: 5QX-959-X93-42.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 393 E    HW: 5Q0 959 393 B
   Component: TSG FS        020 0041  
   Serial number: 031015BJ216924
   Coding: 001C1A204400040000001002
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMINKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT_VW37.rod
   VCID: 41834DBCD0E9024F4F-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500)       Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 909 144 S    HW: 5Q0 909 144 R
   Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS  126 1063  
   Coding: 8103
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 012140
   ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB_012.rod
   VCID: 448D44A8CFFB176764-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387)       Labels: 5QX-959-X92-52.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 392 E    HW: 5Q0 959 392 B
   Component: TSG BFS       020 0041  
   Serial number: 130815DHC13388
   Coding: 001C12204C00040000001002
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMINKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT_VW37.rod
   VCID: 408548B8DBE30B4740-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J431)       Labels: 5Q0-907-357.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 907 357     HW: 6R0 907 357 A
   Component: LWR-ECU       005 0080  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: --------------
   Coding: 019A000001000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB 001110
   ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB_AU37.rod
   VCID: 75EBE96CD4A1FEEF23-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address BB: Door Rear Drv (J388)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 395 E    HW: 5Q0 959 395 B
   Component: TSG HFS       020 0041  
   Serial number: 091015BJ900515
   Coding: 000C12204000040000001002
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCURearDriveMINKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCURearDriveMAXCONT_VW37.rod
   VCID: 438F47B4CAF5105F5D-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address BC: Door Rear Pass (J389)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 395 E    HW: 5Q0 959 395 B
   Component: TSG HBFS      020 0041  
   Serial number: 091015BJ81657A
   Coding: 000C12204000040000001002
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCURearPasseMINKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCURearPasseMAXCONT_VW37.rod
   VCID: 438F47B4CAF5105F5D-8016

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 04:22)--------------------------
```

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## RS200Z (Mar 21, 2015)

Ah yes, you have a 'hacked' unit so to speak. Your dealer whom you bought it from should be able to 'unlock' it and make the coding changes for you.


----------



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

that sucks


----------



## Citroene (Apr 1, 2017)

*Audi A3 8V MIB 2 retrofit prefacelift*

can i do it myself ?


----------

